

Planetary Resources Live Webcast 1:30PM ET today - Asteroid Mining - SlipperySlope
http://www.spacevidcast.com/live/

======
SlipperySlope
The web site at <http://www.planetaryresources.com/> has its menu links
currently disabled but may have complete information after the webcast.

------
SlipperySlope
Also has check-in and chat. Audience of 650 with two hours to go.

